# Searching for info..



## robbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Trying to find information on the Mobil Tanker which operated on the Aussie coast in the sixties. It was built in Germany as the Mobil Progress and renamed Australian Progress when on the coast. Later it was lengthened and I don't know where it went. I was on it as Junior Eng while we did milk runs to ports from Sydney, Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia. Ian Lovie in NZ is also after a photo when she was Mobil Progress.
Cheers from sunny Dandenong.
John Robertson (aka Robbo)


----------



## robbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks John, I have a feeling an ex BI shipmate may have been on the new one
Robbo


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

robbo said:


> Trying to find information on the Mobil Tanker which operated on the Aussie coast in the sixties. It was built in Germany as the Mobil Progress and renamed Australian Progress when on the coast. Later it was lengthened and I don't know where it went. I was on it as Junior Eng while we did milk runs to ports from Sydney, Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia. Ian Lovie in NZ is also after a photo when she was Mobil Progress.
> Cheers from sunny Dandenong.
> John Robertson (aka Robbo)


I have the feeling that she ended up back in European waters for a while, in particular the Med...but I dont think it lasted too long and have no idea where she went after that.
Doug


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

john236 said:


> A new AUSTRALIAN PROGRESS was built in 1977 so this is a date to aim at for the history of the former vessel
> John T. Oliver


This site is a never ending source of memories!

The '77 version of Australian Progress was a 100,000 ton bulk carrier owned by ANL. She was built in Norway (Haugesund?) and, reputedly, the Mayor and other civic dignitaries of Narvik were amazed to see the Aussies in shorts and tee shirts at the snowbound BBQ which was held in honour of her first cargo of iron ore, loaded for Japan.

Subsequently, she carried iron ore from the northwest of Western Australia (Port Hedland, etc) to Japan and also coal from eastern Australia to Japan. I sailed on her in about '88. Other "P Boats" were Australian Purpose and Australian Prospector.

No knowledge of Mobil Progress in the '60s, but remember a memorable night in Port Pirie and another in Cairns with the blokes off Mobil Australis in the early '70s. By coincidence, after emigrating, I sailed on her myself in about '85 - Melbourne, Adelaide, Hobart, etc and a super drydock in homeport Brisbane.

John.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She was built 1960 by Schilieker-Werft for Stanvac Vacuum Tankers as
STANVAC PROGRESS, then MOBIL PROGRESS and AUSTRALIAN PROGRESS
1964.I don't remember when she was broken up.
Gp


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Being a STANVAC she might be in Auke Visser/s Esso site a marvellous vehicle for Esso fiends.


----------



## robbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you Lads I think we are gaining. Her official number was 301119 (from my discharge certificate) and Gross and Net tonnage was 10186/5535. before she was stretched.
Back to the lawn mower.
Robbo (John)


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mobil Progress*

Hi,
According to Miramar. Imo.5238315. Flag.GBR.Grt.10186.Speed.14.5k. Built 1960 by Schieker.Altona. as STANVAC PROGRESS.1962.MOBIL PROGRESS.1964.AUSTRALIAN PROGRESS. 1972.MOBIL DURBAN. scrapped Kaoshiung.1977.


----------



## Mike Robinson (Dec 18, 2007)

Robbo

She was sold to Unicorn Lines of Durban and renamed Mobil Durban in the early 1970's.She traded on charter to Mobil South Africa between Mozambique,all South African ports and Walvis Bay until 1977.I was Master for the last year of her life and eventually took her to the breakers in Kaohsiung after a memorable last voyage in which we had barbecues on deck every third night until arrival.

Regards

Mike Robinson
Durban


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here seen as MOBIL DURBAN 1960 built at Schlieker Werft.


----------



## robbo37 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info all.
Mike did you ever run into a John Campbell at Unicorn? I sailed with him with BI in the sixties and caught up at the reunion in Glasgow.We were down the "hole"

Robbo


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Here seen as MOBIL DURBAN 1960 built at Schlieker Werft.


For style and design, she's not a patch on her predecessors, CALTEX CAPETOWN and AFRICA SHELL

(IMHO)


----------

